# 3 years trying...



## Sigourney (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi all, I'm 29 years old and live in France with my husband of 3 years. We have been trying for a baby for the last 3 years and have only recently gone through all the test. 

We were referred to a fertility specialist after my husband's sperm results came back. He had a low sperm count and low mobility. 

So, we've now had all the necessary tests done and our appointment with the fertility specialist is next Monday... So I suppose we will find out if we need an IUI or IVF.

So thats my story.

Will be nice to share experiences with you all. We've not told anyone yet, so I already feel better having typed this message  

Envoyé de mon G3121 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello & welcome to FF  

I agree just typing and reading through other posts on here instantly makes you feel less alone    A great place to gain support is on the cycke buddy threads, once you have a start date for your treatment you can join whichever is most appropriate, you'll be able to chat to people going through treatment at the same time as you.

Good luck  

Dory
Xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi

I must have types within your message when I pressed "quote". I hope you can read it


----------



## Sigourney (Oct 8, 2017)

Efi78 said:


> Hi
> 
> I must have types within your message when I pressed "quote". I hope you can read it


Hi, no I can't see your comment...

Envoyé de mon G3121 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sigourney (Oct 8, 2017)

Right, so we had an appointment this afternoon with the fertility specialist. An IUI is not an option due to the low sperm count and mobility, so he said IVF was the only solution. We've made appointments for further tests in order to get a complete dossier which will then go infront of a panel before we get a favorable or non favorable answer.
It has put our minds at ease a little as we now know what to expect etc

Envoyé de mon G3121 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Sigourney
I am not sure why my message was removed by the admin as I wasn't saying something insulting. 
Anyway, all i wanted to say is see a urologist/andrologist because it may be an issue easily rectified. You are only 29 so give it one more year before you start OVF


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Efi78 - your message hasn't been removed, it's not showing so it looks as though it wasn't posted, maybe you hit quite rather than post?


----------



## beachbliss (Nov 3, 2017)

Sigourney said:


> Hi all, I'm 29 years old and live in France with my husband of 3 years. We have been trying for a baby for the last 3 years and have only recently gone through all the test.
> 
> We were referred to a fertility specialist after my husband's sperm results came back. He had a low sperm count and low mobility.
> 
> ...


Hi there, your story sounds very similar to ours. We've been trying for 3 years both 28 years of age and my other half has low sperm count etc so we have our first consultation at the end of the month. I can recommend loads of books if you'd like me to, I've found reading and get if in touch with loca support groups has played a massive help for me. Wishing you loads of luck. Have you since found anyone else to offload to? It's good to talk xxx


----------



## warb01973 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi, my husband has a low sperm count and low mobility, IVF via ICSI was our only option.  Has this been mentioned to you in your conversations with the specialists?


----------



## san2016 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Sigourney, just seen your post and would like to pass on to you some positive inspiration!!! Myself and DH have been in the exact situation very low sperm count and everything else that could possibly go wrong with sperm. DH changed his whole lifestyle, stopped eating chocolate, stopped drinking alcohol, minimised caffeine intake and increased fruit and vegetable levels dramatically. To our amazement  we found out only 2 weeks ago that his sperm levels are completely normal. Very shocked and so was our consultant, this is purely based on a change in lifestyle and sperm counts can change on a regular basis. We are still doing ICSI even though the sperm is back to normal. So good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## JK_Dear (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Sigourney (and others who have commented here!)

I just wanted to say hi. I'm new here as well and have just come across your post. I'm 29 and my husband and I have been trying for just over 2 years. We've recently been told IVF is our next step. I was on clomid for 6 months and had a few close friends I could speak to who had been through similar, although all had success with clomid and I did not. Now, there is no one I know who has been through IVF so I'm here for a bit of support. Wishing you loads of luck for your next appointment.

x


----------

